# What Kind of Disston Saw do I have here?



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Is this a hole saw of some sort?

If so, great, I'll be needing one for cutting drywall and concrete board soon.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think that is a compass saw of sorts.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like a Disston Keyhole.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Do you think it'll be ok for drywall and concrete board.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Acowboy has it right key hole saw but some times called a Pad saw. It will cut drywall, no idea about concrete board.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Concrete board will dull the blade fast. If you cannot score and line and break, since you need a curve, I would use a jig saw. The blades will also dull, but they are cheap to replace.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I used to do a lot of bathroom remodels and really grew to hate concrete board. I used a circular saw for straight cuts & a rotozip with a plaster cutting bit for circles. Circ saw cuts nice & clean and super fast, but it raises a dust cloud of biblical proportions. If you go that route, do yourself a favor - wear a mask & cut outside.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Do yourself a favor. When you need to cut concrete board, use a hand-held jigsaw with a carbide grit blade. I bought one blade and I've re-lined three shower enclosures, and done one complete bathroom refit; the blade cuts a little slower than it used to, but not much. I figure I've probably cut a couple hundred linear feet with that blade, which isn't bad for something like $5. If you try to cut that stuff with a hand saw, you'll ruin the saw and still not get much cutting done.

Also, the dust from concrete board is seriously bad for your lungs -- get a really respirator mask with a HEPA 99 filter, and wear it whenever you're cutting or cleaning up. Getting the surface of the stuff damp before you cut can help reduce the dust, but there's going to be a lot of it no matter what you do.

The hole saw you have, though, will do a great job with drywall, and will also work quite well with wood if it's sharp.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Concrete board is nasty dirty stuff....that said its a necessary evil. Cheapo drywall saw will work, and won't cost too much when it's dull to replace.


----------

